# Recognition of Prior Experience & Learning



## suresh968 (Nov 6, 2015)

Hi,

Guys, I need some help here. I am from Nepal and I am new to Australia. I am currently studying Bachelor of Civil Engineering in UOW. I had previously worked for more than 10 years after I completed diploma of civil engineering in 2002. From last week, I am searching for part time Drafting Jobs and have sent my resumes to more than 15 companies. Some of them replied with a NO and some of them will be soon  . 

So, now, my question is do I have to get recognised my previous degree and experience to work here or is it okay that way. And if I have to, then where am I supposed to go for the recognition?


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

I imagine companies are going to be wanting to see the degree qualification. Also, being limited to only being able to work 20 hours (I am assuming you are on a student visa?). But, engineering, particularly civil is struggling at the moment


----------



## suresh968 (Nov 6, 2015)

Verystormy said:


> I imagine companies are going to be wanting to see the degree qualification. Also, being limited to only being able to work 20 hours (I am assuming you are on a student visa?).


Yes, I am on Student visa and allowed to work only for 20 hrs/week.


> But, engineering, particularly civil is struggling at the moment.


Yeah, but I am looking for Drafting jobs which have great openings these days. By the way, thank you for your reply and I am wondering if there is any way to get my previous qualifications recognised? thanks in advance .


----------

